# Thank You! To BBQGUYS.com!



## pops6927 (Apr 25, 2020)

*Thank you so much!*













*Pops Fassett <[email protected]>*
7:21 AM (2 minutes ago)
to customerservice







I ordered my Camp Chef DLX 24" smoker/grill and received it a few days later via FedEx, was up and waiting for it to come via the delivery notice and heard it getting unloaded. I disabled the house alarm and raised the garage door and politely asked if he could put it in the garage for us, as I am 69 and the wife is 74, and neither of us could drag it in there. I have had 8 debilitating strokes and 3 heart attacks and my wife has had 3 very serious cancers. He readily agreed to put it in the garage for us!
That was last Monday, and our youngest son, who had recently bought a similar smoker 2 months prior, offered to put ot together for us, and he came by the following Friday afternoon (yesterday), assembled it and demonstrated how to use it and seasoned it for us!
There was one slight problem with the unit, the bottom of the pellet container was bent, and was producing a constant rattling noise from the auger movement. My son disassembled the bottom guard, showed where it was bent, bent it back into the flat shape it should have been and reassembled it so there was no rattle against the auger. Otherwise, it was perfect!

Thank you so much for the EXCELLENT Customer Service and quick delivery for a man who is on hospice and can barely stand up by himself! I am planning on doing plenty of lean meat cooks on it with a smoky flavor (ordered and received a 40 lb. bag of Lumberjack Hickory Pellets from Amazon. $42), such as rump roasts, chickens, turkeys (I make a wonderful cured and smoked whole turkey!), lean pastrami, etc. Please see the links below!


https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/found-a-burner-for-smokehouse.88853/
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/thanksgiving-turkeys.269575/#post-1764922
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...christmas-cheese-smoking.269658/#post-1765901
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops6927s-curing-brines-regular-and-lo-salt
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/clear-pickle-ultra-lo-salt-canadian-bacon.295780/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pork-blade-shoulder-roasts-cured-and-smoked.285616/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/canadian-and-buckboard-bacons.277220/
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/259066/beef-corned-beef-and-pastrami

As you can see, I have had quite a bit of experience in smoking meats, this is just the tip of the iceberg!
Again, thank you for all of your kindness!


.
--
Pops §§

"Smoking is Great... when it's Meats!"

About Me: http://about.me/pops6927
YAWYE: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/15/yawye
Stroke Strategies!: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stroke-and-ABI-Strategies-by-Pops/213365988760723
Email: [email protected]

George C. Fassett, Sr.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Kudo's to them! Please enjoy your smoking


----------



## Braz (Apr 25, 2020)

Good work by everybody, including you.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Apr 25, 2020)

Congrats on the new toy!!  I bought my Camp Chef last year, pretty much the same model but mine is all black and I really am enjoying it.  I added the front shelf and the Sidekick to mine.  Enjoy!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 26, 2020)

Instead of the Sear Box, I added a Ninja Foodie Grill for indoors to save me from stepping out on the porch where the pellet grill is (still having balance problems from my brain stem stroke a year ago!).  Haven't received it yet, but here is a demo it!


----------

